# Cửa nhựa giả gỗ



## kimchi8 (15/3/22)

Hiện nay, _*cửa nhựa giả gỗ*_ đang dần thống lĩnh thị trường về tì tính ưu việt của nó, thay cho những loại cửa truyền thống như sắt, gỗ, nhôm.

Với đặc tính nhẹ nhàng, thanh thoát, phù hợp với điều kiện khí hậu nước ta, cách nhiệt tốt khiến cho không gian bên trong luôn mát mẻ, cách âm tránh xa tạp âm, không cong vên, chịu lực tốt….nhưng giá cả lại rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với các sản phẩm khác nên, kiểu dáng hiện đại nên rất phù hợp với mọi gia đình.

   Một dòng sản phẩm mới cửa nhựa Đài Loan hay còn gọi là _*cửa nhựa giả gỗ*_ ra đời cách đây không lâu, đã tạo nên được chỗ đứng trong lòng khách hàng với thiết kế đẹp mắt của nó.

Để sở hữu một bộ _cửa gỗ_ đòi hỏi phải có một chi phí bỏ ra khá cao, vì vậy có giải pháp nào mà vừa có thể sở hữu một bộ cửa trông như gỗ thật mà giá thành lại rẻ và có độ bền cao.

Điều đó đã được các nhà sản xuất cửa quan tâm và nghiên cứu cho ra đời cửa nhựa giả gỗ, trên thị trường hiện nay đã xuất hiện nhiều loại cửa nhựa giả gỗ trong đó cửa nhựa giả gỗ Y@Doorhay cửa nhựa giả gỗ Đài Loan là dòng sản phẩm được thị trường ưa chuộng nhất.

Chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến quý khách hàng dòng sản phẩm _*cửa nhựa giả gỗ*_ Đài Loan với chất lượng cao nhất giúp khách hàng luôn hài lòng về căn nhà của mình.







Cửa nhựa Composite LX5-102








Cửa nhựa Composite LX4-07








Cửa nhựa Composite LX1-101








Cửa nhựa Composite LX1-100








Cửa nhựa Composite LX05-09








Cửa nhựa Composite LX05-04








Cửa nhựa Composite LX04-06








Cửa nhựa Composite LX03-02


----------

